# Grizzly G0609X 12" Jointer



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good Review Joe ,I do like mine and hope yours gives you good service too.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, that is a beauty. The spiral cutterhead will definitely be appreciated.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

curious - how long have you been using this jointer? how many bf did you run through it? how does it hold it's setting over time? how do the knives hold their edge over time? how is the fence holding square? what's the biggest cut you can take with it?

Thanks


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great review and congrats to you!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

major jealous over here….

looks like a great machine


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

What a beast, good luck!

The Wood Whisperer has a good video on setting up the tables on a jointer.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

What you said about "chasing the errors", I had the same thing on the Grizzly spiralhead planer I bought. Dial it in, tighten it, and it moves upon tightening. You have to learn to measure how much the tightening bolt will move the particular adjustment, and compensate for that BEFORE you tighten the allen set, bolt, whatever. Drives you nuts until you realize also that every tightening bolt and screw will move its assigned part of the machine a different amount. Its not like every tightening bolt will move something .003. Some .005, .006, some .001, etc. Almost decided to write them all down, but got it dialed in and drank a beer instead…
Otherwise, looks like one heck of a jointer!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking great have fun Alistair


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Joe… LOL your jointer is 12 feet?
Thats one big jointer


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

PurpLev'
I have had it a couple weeks and only ran a couple 100 BF through it. I will see how everything holds up overtime, so far so good. The guy I get my lumber from has had the same model for few years and said he has done nothing to it but turn it on, and he uses it allot. He stated he has not even turned the cutters. He let me try it out and that's what done it for me.

Alexandre
Good catch, I changed mine in the title but LJ administrator will need to change it from the drop down menu. They have listed that way from the list that you choose from.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats… That thing is BIGGGGG… Thanks for posting.

Take Care, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------

